# Ability to easily navigate to your favorite sections



## Timecard

In the last version of the forum you could minimize primary headings, now you have to scroll all the way through. In general would be nice to have an easier way to go to your favorite sections.


----------



## CptAsian

If you follow/subscribe to your favorite forums and then go to the full forum listing, all of your followed forums will appear at the top of the page. Is this close to what you're looking for?


----------



## Timecard

Could be, i'll give it a shot.


----------



## Timecard

Yep that did it! Didn't realize it would change the forum listing. Thanks


----------



## CptAsian

Cool stuff, glad that works for you.


----------

